# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen zonder echt te lijnen

## floris

hallo, ik lees heel veel over dieeten.
mensen ik kan maar 1 ding zeggen, er is er geen 1 die echt werkt op het lange termijn,

hier een voor beeld hoe het wel werkt, zonder echte inspanning.

reken eerst eens uit wat je dagenlijkse calorie iname is , 
waarvan jij niet aankomt of afval.

bijvoorbeeld:
ik ben een man van 186 cm lang.
ik eet gemiddeld 2800 calorieen per dag en in het weeken zelfs 4000 calorieen.
hierbij blijf ik dus op gewicht.

als ik nou wil afvallen zonder te sporten en zonder spier kwijt te raken.
doe ik het volgende ,
kijk even naar je eigen eet patroon met wat je sávonds snoept.
ik eet iedere avond 1 reep chocolade, dit is 500 calorien +-
en ik drink iedere dag 1 liter melk, ook dit is 500 calorien +-
als ik nou de chocolade niet neem maar 2 boterhammen met beleg.
en de melk laat staan ,en dan daarvoor in de plaats water dringt.
neem ik dus 700 calorieen per dag minder.
voor de rest eet ik dus alles.

nou moet u het volgende weten, 
om 1 kilo af te vallen moet je 7000 calorien minder eten, (of weg trainen).
dus als iemand 500 calorien per dag minder eet of drinkt, 
val je 1 kilo per 2 weken af,
hiervoor hoef je dus niet echt moeilijk voor te doen,
doe dit maximaal 3 maanden en eet daarna 1 maand weer normaal.
en als je nog meer wilt afvallen begin je weer.
hoe er wel rekening mee dat als je bijvoorbeeld 6 kilo bent afgevallen 
er 1 tot 2 kilo weer aankomt zodra u weer de gewone hoeveelheid gaat eten.

dit is makelijk vol te houden want je mag nog steeds alles eten,
ja ook patat en pizza,
dus geen konijnen voer, gewoon normaal eten en drinken,
en voldoende water drinken.
allen maar je calorie iname in de gaten houden.

mensen dit werkt perfect, ook mijn vrouw heeft wel eens mee gedaan.

ik ben zelf vorig jaar in 4 maanden 11 kilo afgevallen, daarna kwam ik 2 kilo gelijk binnen 1 maand weer aan, en ben nu na ruim 1 jaar nog steeds 8 kilo lichter,
dit deed ik toen ik 20 was en nu ben ik 42 en doe het nog steeds, 
eens per 5 jaar 3 tot 4 maanden, en dan stop ik weer.

nou succes allemaal,
en laat weten hoe jou ervaring is bij deze manier van afvallen.

----------


## dotito

@Floris,

Bedankt voor de tip, :Smile: 

Do,

----------


## hedgehog

Het klinkt wel als een niet te lastige manier. Misschien eens het proberen waard. Hoewel ik nu veel sneller veel meer af wil vallen (wat ook nodig is). Maar als ik meer mijn streefgewicht heb bereikt, kan ik wel dat soort dingen doen om het ook op peil te houden... Dus ik houd het in ieder geval wel vast in mijn hoofd.  :Smile:  Bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## roeska12345

> hallo, ik lees heel veel over dieeten.
> mensen ik kan maar 1 ding zeggen, er is er geen 1 die echt werkt op het lange termijn,
> 
> hier een voor beeld hoe het wel werkt, zonder echte inspanning.
> 
> reken eerst eens uit wat je dagenlijkse calorie iname is , 
> waarvan jij niet aankomt of afval.
> 
> bijvoorbeeld:
> ...


Hoi Floris,

Kijk dit vind ik nou een goed advies inplaats van die crashdieeten en pillen die vet afbreken. Want die laatste twee daar geloof ik geen woord van.

Ik ben nu 75 kilo en 3 kilo te zwaar. Ik ben 1.72 Moet je dan ook drie maanden dat doen wat jij zegt? maar dan is er teveel vanaf toch?


groet Roes

----------


## floris

nee , als je er 3 kwijt wil moet je er gewoon 5 kilo afhalen, dat zou dus 10 weken duren, nou moet ik zeggen dat het iets sneller gaat soms.
met uitzondering van de eerste week. vaak val ik pas af einde week 2 ,
en daarna zie ik iedere week dat het naar beneden gaat.

gewoon simpel 500 calorien per dag minder naar binnen werken, is 1 pond afvallen per week, maar het gaat soms wat sneller.
het is handig als je wat minder calorien aan drinken naar binnen werkt, dan heb je ook geen honger gevoel want je kan gewoon lekker eten, en dorst hoef je niet te hebben, gewoon water drinken.

tip.

en mensen die aan joggen denken, ( niet doen ).
wie begint met joggen , houd het vaak maar 5 tot 10 minuten vol, het doet een hoop pijn en waarschijnlijk doe je het niet meer, je moet weten dat wanneer je vet wil verbranden, minimaal 20 minuten iets moet doen, na 20 minuten gaat dus de vetverbranding werken.

hoe doe ik het nou, 
ik loop 3x per week 2.5 kilometer gewoon wandelen.
ik heb reuma en ik kan dit makelijk en val er dus nog wat extra door af.

nou succes.

----------

